# Google Earth



## The Master™ (Oct 11, 2005)

Thought this might appeal to a few people, if it ain't already been posted:

http://kh.google.com/download/earth/index.html 

And just look at Everest!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 11, 2005)

What... is it?


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 11, 2005)

The earth...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 11, 2005)

Helpful


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool...


----------



## lazygun (Oct 11, 2005)

Spooky!.Zoomed in close enough to see my own garage and white-bricked garden.


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 11, 2005)

Were you looking back at the time???


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm only on dial up, so if I want to use it, I borrow my son's PC.  It's a marvellous way to see the world.  

 I was zipping across America and the UK the other week, didn't see anybody waving though!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 12, 2005)

Is there a way to get those close-ups in detail? For me it just blurs Or am I not looking at the right bits of map?

It was the latter They only have photo-detail of big cities. Discrace!!


----------

